# What Accsessory?



## 105543 (Jul 1, 2007)

If you were new to MHing, what would be the first, or most important accessory that you could buy?


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Extension lead :lol:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*new to motorhoming*

Make that you pick the right one !!!!


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

bucket


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

corkscrew


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> corkscrew


Beat me to it so I will have to say kettle  

Anne


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Matches or a gas lighter if you are not on electric hook up and dont have automatic ignition on the gas rings or there will be no cuppa.

Motorhomer2


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The co-pilot/ navigator/ chief cook and bottle washer. And now, a first aid kit!


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

My first "accessory" was the  Gaslow  system I had fitted. Best decision I have ever made with regard to the MH

Dave

656


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

couple of small fire extinguishers & fire blanket . . packet of spare fuses + spare bulbs [vehicle & habitation], couple of cushions [to rest your head on whilst relaxing !


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

An RV.

Dougie.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Memory foam topper or in my case Duvalay, closely followed by Sat nav, and Ipod


----------

